# Why is @secret watcher a faggot?



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 19, 2021)

He's actively going through all my posts and negrating me. I want this menace to society unmasked and humiliated. 





>A mute nigger disliking all my posts *COLORIZED*


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 19, 2021)

Come out secret watcher and post like a real man.


----------



## SiccDicc (May 19, 2021)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Come out secret watcher and post like a real man.


DON'T DO IT, IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## The Real Me (May 19, 2021)

He feeds on your rage like some kind of Eastern-European goblin.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 19, 2021)

Entire point of a forum is to communicate. Dude is a weird voyeur that cares too much about internet points and thinks we do too.


----------



## StreetGangsta (May 19, 2021)

Better question, why are you so hurt by ratings?


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 19, 2021)

some people are just wired that way


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 19, 2021)

@secret watcher my dude you should just make a new account and get over this gimmick. i mean it cant be that rewarding. 
for me i dont care if someone likes my posts or thinks its dumb, 
but if someone whose posts i personally enjoy, got some joy out of mine. it's a cool thing, we exhcanged some dopamine or whatever. we gave eachother some laughs. we're "bros". 

but you are just some anonymous nobody, with no friends, no opinions, contributing nothing interesting, ever. like i said, cant be that rewarding but if it is, god speed.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 19, 2021)

I will get you one day mr. watcher, it will be the worst day of your posting career once I slap that tophat sticker on that post.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 19, 2021)

In 40 years when I'm reminiscing on my glory days on the farms, thinking about my shitposts, all the conversations i got into, the shit i learned by asking questions, memories forged by taking action and being engaged. telling all this stuff to my grandchildren.

meanwhile, @secret watcher will tell his grandchildren that he "clicked the thumbs down/thumbs up button a lot"... it seems some men are destined for greatness, others are not.


----------



## Aquinas (May 19, 2021)

im secret watcher


----------



## Revo (May 19, 2021)




----------



## José Mourinho (May 19, 2021)

Because people have different opinions.

This thread sucks rate this post dumb if you agree


----------



## Aquinas (May 19, 2021)

War Internet Criminal said:


> Because people have different opinions.
> 
> This thread sucks rate this post dumb if you agree


im going make a stamp that has the dumb rating on it, go back in time to when you was an infant, and smash it into your soft spot


----------



## 419 (May 19, 2021)

because you touch yourself at night


----------



## Dyn (May 19, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> Entire point of a forum is to communicate. Dude is a weird voyeur that cares too much about internet points and thinks we do too.





need shoeonhead nudes said:


> @secret watcher my dude you should just make a new account and get over this gimmick. i mean it cant be that rewarding.
> for me i dont care if someone likes my posts or thinks its dumb,
> but if someone whose posts i personally enjoy, got some joy out of mine. it's a cool thing, we exhcanged some dopamine or whatever. we gave eachother some laughs. we're "bros".
> 
> but you are just some anonymous nobody, with no friends, no opinions, contributing nothing interesting, ever. like i said, cant be that rewarding but if it is, god speed.





need shoeonhead nudes said:


> In 40 years when I'm reminiscing on my glory days on the farms, thinking about my shitposts, all the conversations i got into, the shit i learned by asking questions, memories forged by taking action and being engaged. telling all this stuff to my grandchildren.
> 
> meanwhile, @secret watcher will tell his grandchildren that he "clicked the thumbs down/thumbs up button a lot"... it seems some men are destined for greatness, others are not.


Your reddit is showing.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 19, 2021)

My intution tells me that @secret watcher is probably just the alt account of a prominent user or possibly a banned user. Which makes me sad because its much more fun to believe he really is some mysterious weirdo who refuses to interact with everyone else and just triggers people by giving them honest ratings.


----------



## No. 7 cat (May 19, 2021)

@secret watcher must be a domestic terrorist hatethinker with all this negrating. Be strong OP!


----------



## Aquinas (May 19, 2021)

its Fancy Bear


----------



## Chomosexual (May 19, 2021)

Forget the neg ratings, how can he have a hundred and a half reactions just from one message?


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 19, 2021)

He's actively going through all my posts and negrating me. I want this menace to society unmasked and humiliated. 





>A mute nigger disliking all my posts *COLORIZED*


----------



## Gone Ham (May 19, 2021)

Secret watcher is me


----------



## knobslobbin (May 19, 2021)

He seems harmless enough, but a bit lefty in how he reacts I think. 

If he bothers you ignore him. Either the old fashioned way or with the button provided by the farms.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (May 19, 2021)

Now that you brought this up, it’ll probably entice him to neg rate you more, along with other people, now that they know you’ll make a topic about it.


----------



## draggs (May 19, 2021)

@secret watcher is great fuck anyone that doesnt like him suplex them put them in camel clutch BREAK their back FUCK their ass MAKE them humble


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 19, 2021)

Dang Dirty Troons said:


> Forget the neg ratings, how can he have a hundred and a reactions just from one message?


I'm telling you he's a menace!


----------



## Gone Ham (May 19, 2021)

This really is a pot calling the kettle black moment with how you use reacts


----------



## Just A Butt (May 19, 2021)

have you considered to stopping bad posts?


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 19, 2021)

I fucked secret watchers mom (im his dad)


----------



## Medical Hawaii (May 19, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> In 40 years when I'm reminiscing on my *glory days* on the farms, thinking about my shitposts, all the conversations i got into, the shit i learned by asking questions, memories forged by taking action and being engaged. telling all this stuff to my grandchildren.
> 
> meanwhile, @secret watcher will tell his grandchildren that he "clicked the thumbs down/thumbs up button a lot"... it seems some men are destined for greatness, others are not.


"glory days" lol


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 19, 2021)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Come out secret watcher and post like a real man.


Stop assuming xir's gender, bigot.


----------



## Not Really Here (May 19, 2021)

Because they put chemicals in the water.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 19, 2021)

Dang Dirty Troons said:


> Forget the neg ratings, how can he have a hundred and a half reactions just from one message?


He comments on people's profiles


----------



## DeadFish (May 19, 2021)

I just laugh and move on


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 19, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> @secret watcher my dude you should just make a new account and get over this gimmick. i mean it cant be that rewarding.
> for me i dont care if someone likes my posts or thinks its dumb,
> but if someone whose posts i personally enjoy, got some joy out of mine. it's a cool thing, we exhcanged some dopamine or whatever. we gave eachother some laughs. we're "bros".
> 
> but you are just some anonymous nobody, with no friends, no opinions, contributing nothing interesting, ever. like i said, cant be that rewarding but if it is, god speed.


Besides being the most autistic thing I have read in the past five seconds, how can you say xe has no opinions? Xe clearly does and it makes people MOTI which is funny and interesting.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 19, 2021)

Rate deez nuts


----------



## knobslobbin (May 19, 2021)

@secret watcher Don't let anyone tell you how to behave on the farms. You do it your way, fuck everyone else.


----------



## Dyn (May 19, 2021)

Dang Dirty Troons said:


> Forget the neg ratings, how can he have a hundred and a half reactions just from one message?


Because A&H posters are raging spastics who think negrates are an act of violence.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 19, 2021)

Imagine being physically unable to comprehend lurking. If OP lurked half as hard as SW we wouldn't be having this thread.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (May 19, 2021)

You take it all wrong. I know, it sucks to get a dumpster and I myself would rather have someone responded my post and voiced their displeasure with what I said but... We're a very diverse group of people coming from various walks of life. We have different takes on various issues. And those are just funny stickers, not a big deal. Whenever I get a dumpster I it gives me a moment to reflect on the post and use this opportunity to improve my eristic skills.
I even try to understand understand how that person sees the issue and the world in general, really get in their shoes...


Spoiler: ...



...by playing this game:








						CUCKOLD SIMULATOR: Life as a Beta Male Cuck on Steam
					

CUCKOLD SIMULATOR, the exciting new game where you play as Cuckold (that is his name) in his day-to-day life. Work hard, give all your money to the bull, and be verbally abused by your fat wife.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## The Repeated Meme (May 19, 2021)

I saw @secret watcher at a grocery store in Los Angeles yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.
He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”
I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 19, 2021)

He's actively going through all my posts and negrating me. I want this menace to society unmasked and humiliated. 





>A mute nigger disliking all my posts *COLORIZED*


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (May 19, 2021)

@secret watcher was one of the first people to follow me.  For that he will always have a place in my heart ❤


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 19, 2021)

Extreme Aneurysm said:


> He's actively going through all my posts and negrating me. I want this menace to society unmasked and humiliated.
> 
> View attachment 2183104
> >A mute nigger disliking all my posts *COLORIZED*


Don't have retarded opinions or sperg behavior, problem solved.


----------



## byuu (May 19, 2021)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> @secret watcher was one of the first people to follow me.  For that he will always have a place in my heart ❤


"secret watcher is now following you" is a scary alert though


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (May 19, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> "secret watcher is now following you" is a scary alert though


Not when you're lonely


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (May 19, 2021)

@secret watcher is based and probably the most efficient salt miner on the entire site.


----------



## Just Dont (May 19, 2021)

Is @secret watcher null's alt account? The account who uses to just browse the site and don't have time to reply?


----------



## Pee Cola (May 19, 2021)

@secret watcher provides a valuable service to the Farms by helping to sort out the shitposts from the shit posts.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (May 19, 2021)

Dang Dirty Troons said:


> Forget the neg ratings, how can he have a hundred and a half reactions just from one message?


It doesn't count posts made on profiles or private messages.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (May 19, 2021)

@secret watcher sees all - Know that, and be judged.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (May 20, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Is @secret watcher null's alt account? The account who uses to just browse the site and don't have time to reply?


Null is one of the most active users on the site.


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2021)

he's just some dude who pozrates your neghole if he likes your post and negrates your pozhole if he doesn't.  lol calm down.


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2021)

Dang Dirty Troons said:


> Forget the neg ratings, how can he have a hundred and a half reactions just from one message?


Jew magic.


----------



## Spergenschütz (May 20, 2021)

Revo said:


> View attachment 2183219


----------



## General Tug Boat (May 20, 2021)

Is this the long awaited sequel?  Sticker War 2: An Electric Hedgehog Named Sonichu.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 20, 2021)




----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2021)

He's just a guy who rates stuff.  Do you really want to be the guy who gets mad about that?


----------



## Billy Beer (May 21, 2021)

Keep the 'dumb' and 'autistic' stickers coming secret watcher. It's always good to have critics keep you grounded.


----------



## thegoywholived (Jul 21, 2021)

genetics. its not his fault. still hate him tho.


----------



## Florence (Jul 21, 2021)

thegoywholived said:


> genetics. its not his fault. still hate him tho.


----------



## thegoywholived (Jul 21, 2021)

Florence said:


> View attachment 2366812


ashkenazi jews are superior!


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 19, 2021)

He's actively going through all my posts and negrating me. I want this menace to society unmasked and humiliated. 





>A mute nigger disliking all my posts *COLORIZED*


----------



## GHTD (Jul 21, 2021)

Because some people  (especially the jewspergs and politispergs) are retarded.

Oban Kamz rates like half my posts the same way because he's convinced I'm a federal agent, but_ I ignore it._


----------

